# Abandoned Farm & Mill, Gloucestershire



## neill (May 28, 2009)

A long disused mill and abandoned farm I looked around recently.





Not many cows now.




The remains of a very early harvister, the grain belt is on the floor.




The last hay bale for a long time




The water wheel.




Can you see the mill, it's in there somewhere!




The other sde of the mill




The mill pond, which still holds water and flows down the leat over the water wheel. The little person didn't fall in!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 28, 2009)

Beautiful scenes there and well shot!


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

What a gorgeous place. Love the waterwheel. Is that still moving or is the water just running over it?
Lovely find.


----------



## james.s (May 28, 2009)

This is a lovely report, Nice work. You have posted it in Help and FAQs though, you are a new member so I understand 

welcome to the site, I hope you do many more urbexes


----------



## neill (May 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> This is a lovely report, Nice work. You have posted it in Help and FAQs though, you are a new member so I understand
> 
> welcome to the site, I hope you do many more urbexes



Sorry about the incorrect posting, still getting the hang of a very interesting web site, a REAL find on what is a mostly boring web these days!


----------



## james.s (May 28, 2009)

No need to apologise! The mods will put it right for you 
Like I said, welcome to the site mate! It's great, isn't it


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I'd add a few of my pics taken today. A gorgeous day for visiting the woods but spoilt by hundreds of horseflies.

The spillway to the wheel





Nestling in the undergrowth is part of the control gear for the sluice which used to allow water down to the wheel































The dam is about 15 or so feet high although only the top couple of feet are used for the overshot wheel. Perhaps there was an undershot wheel here first? Anyway you'd want to patch up the dam before you used it nowadays.















The map shows another mill pond slightly to the north east but all that remains now is the remnants of a wall and a socking great bank which has been gut through.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

Great to see some more pics, Crickley. Fab site for a ramble and explore...shame about the horseflies, though! The waterwheel really is lovely.


----------

